# Riding a cruiser tandem for 50 miles...with my Mom...first time on a tandem



## Goodbarsix (Aug 5, 2009)

Well,

My Mom and I agreed awhile back to do the 50 mile ride of the Tour de Cure here in Nebraska on a tandem. I had a bike lined up, but then that bike is no longer available to me. So I am renting the only tandem I can find...a cruiser.

I consider myself an intermediate rider. I have already done a century this season, and had no trouble. I ride road and mountain bikes and feel like I have good ballance.

My Mom has not ridden a real bike for years, but is physically fit.

Neither of us have ever ridden a tandem.

SO, any tips and tricks for us? We are both pretty stuborn, and are really just looking to have a great time. If we don't make all 50, no big deal...if we do, neat.

I will make sure and post some photos when all is said and done.

Regards,
-Tyler


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

be careful on the hills. both up (the temptation to stand and pedal) and down (brakes).


----------

